# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  [Help] Tăng giảm tốc độ trục xoay theo vị trí dao (kiểu như máy tiện)

## sieunhim

Chào cả nhà!

Em có vấn đề nhờ mọi ng chỉ giúp
E cần thay đổi tốc độ của trục xoay theo đường kính và vị trí dao.
Nói đơn giản như máy tiện tiện mặt đầu khi dao ở tâm sản phẩm đường kính cắt nhỏ thì cần trục chính quay nhanh. Khi dao ăn ra đến phía ngoài của sp thì cần giảm tốc độ trục chính để dao ăn kịp.

Vì cái trục xoay của e xoay chậm nên cần phải làm vậy để giảm thời gian gia công. 

Ae có kinh nghiệm giúp e với. 

Cảm ơn ae nhiều

----------


## anhcos

Cái này có bác đã hỏi trên 4r rồi:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/90...dan-khi-ve-tam

----------

